# How soon does Budesonide/Entocort work??



## Barbie (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi guys

Seriously considering going on the other dastardly steroid........ it was such a long time ago when I had it before I wondered if it is as speedy as the pred with noticing the improvement on the initial dose? How many days should I expect to feel a bit better?? xx Also do any of you find it affects the pill or contraceptive injection as this injection has really helped the crohns over the years and Id hate to mess it all up if it was obvious as a side effect!

xx


----------



## woops! (Jun 19, 2010)

I like Entocort. I have found that with me it takes just a little longer to work. If I take Prednisone it works for me in mabey 2 days. With Entocort it takes about 3. I don't have as bad side effects with it. I have no idea how it affects contraceptive pill/shot. Sorry. But I would deff choose Entocort over Pred


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jun 19, 2010)

Entocort is very mild in comparison to Pred. Everyone is different on the time of it working, some say a couple of weeks.  Depends how severe it is , and where it is.  Hope it works for ya.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 20, 2010)

ta x I dont' think I have much option at the moment other than to try anything other than pred lol....time to be brave! xxx In my books it says 2 - 3 days so sounds quite quick and what I need to get me out of this hole until the aza has full effect. xx


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Barbie

I found this for you, lots of info on depo provera and entocort mix
http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=17&m=1260957

hope you find your answer in there somewhere!
lotsa luv
xxx


----------

